# Kentucky Wildlife Celebrity



## HarleyT (Dec 3, 2019)

This guy is a unique treasure down here.


----------



## TNshag (Dec 15, 2019)

Tim Farmer. I live in Tennessee but I used to watch him on Kentucky Afield on Nashville public tv on Saturday mornings after I got back home from hunting. I really liked him. Amazing how well he shot a bow like that. He was awesome at bow fishing with a recurve. 

I gradually quit watching after he retired and the new guy took over the show. He seems like a good enough guy, but he just doesn’t have the personality that Tim had on the show.


----------



## TNshag (Dec 15, 2019)

He also always had some great wild game and fish cooking segments on the show. He made some venison cheeseburgers one time with onions sautéed into the patty on the bottom side. I had to try that one myself. Those things are KILLER! Similar to a Krystal burger but 10x better. Best use for deer burger there is, hands down.


----------



## jnance (Jan 15, 2020)

He has a YouTube channel I watch. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

